# Need minimizer-type nursing bra



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I am a 38 DD and usually wear a Bali underwire minimizer bra. I have a Target nursing bra right now and my boobs look wide under my clothes...they are kind of going towards my pits and I want them to be more forwrd and centered like in my regular bras. It is also a very unflattering look......HELP!!! I can fit into my fitted pre-pregnancy shirts again but they just look horrible with my boobs out to the sides









Bless you,
Jen


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

Take a look at

Elle Macpherson Maternelle

Anita 5075 soft cup microfiber

Anita 5068

Anita 5041


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
subbing because I'm interested as well.

I've always worn underwire, and now am also in a Target non-wire nursing bra... and my boobs also look horrible in it. The Elle Macpherson one actually looks just like my Target bra from the picture. Does it actually give some support? I have yet to find a supportive bra that doesn't have an underwire, but I know that underwire can cause clogged ducts and I've already BTDT.









Underwire alone does not cause clogged ducts. Ill-fitting bras period do that and a non-wired bra that causes compression can do that just as easily as underwire. Have you been to be fit for a bra? Wires can cause issues for some women, I don't want to ignore that. But for most, it's the fit and size that is the issue. The main problem I find is that women are wearing their bras too big in the back and too small in the cup, simply because most mainstream brands don't have a big enough size range to fit normal women. Non-wired bras can be supportive, but I agree, most often do not give the most flattering shape.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't have much to work with, but I wear a front-closing sports bra which keeps everything in the right place, and opens conveniently. (just have to "position" when putting it on) Underwires drive me bonkers- can't wear 'em.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, not sure why my second post has landed before my first, web problems maybe?


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank you so much!! Those look exactly like what I am looking for. Hopefully I will get some birthday money this month and get one!

Jen


----------



## sophi4ka (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newcastlemama* 
I am a 38 DD and usually wear a Bali underwire minimizer bra. I have a Target nursing bra right now and my boobs look wide under my clothes...they are kind of going towards my pits and I want them to be more forwrd and centered like in my regular bras. It is also a very unflattering look......HELP!!! I can fit into my fitted pre-pregnancy shirts again but they just look horrible with my boobs out to the sides









Bless you,
Jen

I was wearing the Bali underwire minimizer bra too!!! In fact it was the only bra I was wearing and I had, I think about 10 of it - in all colors. It is absolutely the best minimizer bra ever.

Anyway, I am 32E and found it very hard to find a flattering maternity bra. I tried so many of them and find Elle Macpherson Maternelle the most comfortable, supporting and falttering of what is available.








The only complaint I have about it that it still positions the boobs too close to each other and I get all sweaty there because of that. It is not as bad as a uniboob effect of other bras out there ...

Good luck!!!
Sophie


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

I second the Anita recommendations. Remember, with minimizers you can get breast compression, plus, the breast has to go somewhere, which usually means towards your armpits or down to your waist. Be proud of your girls! Just think of it this way, do you know how many women pay money to get what nature gave you?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

subbing because I'm interested as well.

I've always worn underwire, and now am also in a Target non-wire nursing bra... and my boobs also look horrible in it. The Elle Macpherson one actually looks just like my Target bra from the picture. Does it actually give some support? I have yet to find a supportive bra that doesn't have an underwire, but I know that underwire can cause clogged ducts and I've already BTDT.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

I just wanted to chime in and empathize a bit. I've been ordering nursing bras like crazy in an attempt to find one that even fits right, let alone looks flattering under clothes. Mainly I've just been wearing my Bravado nursing tanks under everything and hoping for the best.

Anitas and some other really great bras can be found here:

http://breakoutbras.stores.yahoo.net/maternitybras.html

Melissa, the woman who runs the site, is SO helpful. I've had to return a bunch of bras for different sizes and she's been great about it. She will also help you do a sizing over the phone.

I'm used to underwire minimizers, too, but I am not sure that wearing anything like that during BFing is a good idea. Makes it hard to get the support we need, though!


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *To-Fu* 
I just wanted to chime in and empathize a bit. I've been ordering nursing bras like crazy in an attempt to find one that even fits right, let alone looks flattering under clothes. Mainly I've just been wearing my Bravado nursing tanks under everything and hoping for the best.

Anitas and some other really great bras can be found here:

http://breakoutbras.stores.yahoo.net/maternitybras.html

Melissa, the woman who runs the site, is SO helpful. I've had to return a bunch of bras for different sizes and she's been great about it. She will also help you do a sizing over the phone.

I'm used to underwire minimizers, too, but I am not sure that wearing anything like that during BFing is a good idea. Makes it hard to get the support we need, though!


I second this recommendation. If you HAVE to buy online, this is the only place I would recommend. Melissa is great to work with and has been a bra-fitter for many years.


----------

